# Mac OS X won't start up



## claire_919 (Jul 18, 2009)

Hi, I've got a problem with my Powerbook G4. It randomly froze 2 days ago and it hasn't been able to turn on since. When I turn it on, it alternates between getting stuck on the plain blue sceen, the apple smbol with the circle progress icon and a flash question mark/folder icon. 

I've tried running it in safe mode but the only result is a small flashing globe symbol. 

I've also rebooted from the Mac OS X Install/Restore CD and run the Disk Utility Repair Disk procedure which says 'Invalid Volume Header' right away eventually followed by an error message saying first aid failed because the underlying task reported failure on exit.

I've got a hold of DiskWarror on another computer but I can't seem to burn it to disc with an autorun command on OS X to be able to reboot from that. 

I'm running out of ideas and I really don't want to have to wipe the entire computer.. Any suggestions would be great!

Thanks in advance,
Claire


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Sounds like the hard drive is dead. Most likely you will need to replace it. As for getting information off of the disk, you could try connecting the Powerbook to another Mac in Target Disk Mode, or putting it in an enclosure after you replace it.


----------

